# Installed 6GB RAM, only seeing 3.25GB!!



## MonoKing (Jan 1, 2009)

I had (2) 1GB sticks of RAM and just decided to add (2) 2GB sticks, for a grand total of 6GB RAM!

My comp only recognizes 3.25GB. I just read that Windows XP 32bit only accepts 3.25GB RAM. Is this true?! Can I modify this any way? Will XP 64 bit get me to 6GB? What about Vista 64bit?


PLEASE HELP!



Another question: Which is more desirable with my specs? Windows XP 64bit or Vista 64bit?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jan 1, 2009)

Either XP or Vista 64 would let you see the other RAM but I personally think Vista 64 would be the way to go. It will be a lot easier to find drivers for it than XP 64.


----------



## mac550 (Jan 1, 2009)

32bit OS's only support 3.25Gb, 64bit OS's will support upto 128Gb. i wouldn't get xp64, as far as i know, not many app and drivers support it. just get a OEM copy of vista x64 (any other than basic)


----------



## Nums (Jan 1, 2009)

MonoKing said:


> I had (2) 1GB sticks of RAM and just decided to add (2) 2GB sticks, for a grand total of 6GB RAM!
> 
> My comp only recognizes 3.25GB. I just read that Windows XP 32bit only accepts 3.25GB RAM. Is this true?! Can I modify this any way? Will XP 64 bit get me to 6GB? What about Vista 64bit?
> 
> ...



Yes its true and no you can't modify it.

I'd get Vista 64-bit


----------



## MonoKing (Jan 1, 2009)

damn i was afraid of that....


Looks like I'm upgrading OS now....Either that or return the RAM and who wants to do that?

With my specs you think I should get really decent performance in Vista 64?

Thanks!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jan 1, 2009)

I get fairly good performance on a Pentium D, 2GB RAM, and a 7600GS, so you should be more than fine.


----------



## MonoKing (Jan 1, 2009)

Could there issues with my graphics card? 

Its older than my new MOBO.... does a graphics card need to be 64 also?


----------



## shoehorned (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know how many countless threads there are of these. The ONLY way to use more than 3.5gb of memory is with a 64bit OS!! This statement should be stickied or something.


----------

